# *Lola* July 8, 2008



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

This is the first time I'm posting here, and I needed to be a bit removed from the situation before I did so. Sometimes I have a hard time reading all the posts here because it's so sad, and even though Lola was not my own rattie, I unfortunately now know what it's like to lose one of these truly special animals. 
_
In memory of Lola and Rosie_ <3

*LOLA'S STORY*
Last year when Dan and I began our crazy journey to become proud rattie parents we unintentionally brought another person with us. Shortly after I had adopted Penny and Ostrich, Dan's sister Jackie returned to the second pet store we had visited to adopt Ostrich's last two sisters (who actually WERE girls :roll: ). She named the two sisters Beezus and Rosie. It seemed as though Jackie was perfectly content with just two ratties but fortunately for us she experienced a case of GGMR right around the time of our accidental litter. We found homes for all the ratties, Jackie felt fulfilled with her new mischief, and all was pretty much right with the world. 

Everything was perfect for a while until Jackie noticed a lump on Rosie. Jackie took her to a vet, and they attempted to remove the lump but decided during the surgery it was better to let her go because the lump was attached to vital organs. They called Jackie to inform her of the situation, and she let her go. Jackie was rightfully sad over her first rattie loss, so I thought I'd adopt a rescue rat for her to help her heart heal. 

I adopted two ratties when I went to the rescue, little Lola (who was named later by Jackie) and Cricket. I had intended for Cricket to stay with us but after a few weeks of trying to successfully introduce Cricket to my gang it was clear it was not meant to be, and Jackie adopted both of the little girls. Lola and Cricket lived with us for a couple of months, and even though I attempted to remain emotionally detached from Lola, I was not entirely successful. I knew little Lola was a very special rattie. She was super sweet, and just about the best/craziest jumper that I've ever seen. Jackie had great success with the introductions, and she had a wonderful (though entirely too short) life with her rattie family and her new rattie mom! 

Jackie was recently ratsitting for us while we were on vacation in Orlando but shortly after we left her little Lola was showing signs of being sick. Jackie is home from college, and she doesn't have access to a vet that will treat rats, so I took Lola home with me when I picked up my ratties to try to get her the help that she needed. We got her to the vet ASAP, and although the vet had said she thought it was something pretty serious, I had hope and asked for her to be put on antibiotics. My vet also prescribed pain medication. Lola received about three doses of her medication, and we discovered she had passed the morning after her 3rd dose. 

Looking back, I think my vet was trying to let me know there was nothing we could do but it's nice that she let me hold on to hope. The night before she passed Lola was lying on my pillow while I was petting her, and I was crying. I told her she was special, and even though she was away from her family, she was no less loved where she was. I also told her to fight! She truly did look as though she was doing better, so I couldn't quite understand why I was crying the night before but sometimes we know things even if we don't know that we know. 

We buried little Lola under a tree in our backyard among flowers that haven't yet bloomed but I think she will like it there. I put the treats that she never had the chance to finish in with her and I said goodbye! She was a very special rattie, and she will not be forgotten my Jackie, Dan, or me. 

Goodbye Little Lola<3


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Lola  she sounded like a sweet little girl. At least she enjoyed the rest of her life after being adopted and you got to spend that time with her the night before =)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------

